# Setting up workshop



## Topjoiner (20 Nov 2018)

Hello to all my fellow woodworkers,

I am currently putting together a business plan for setting up a joinery workshop with a view to rent out individual benches/workspace, with a machine shop and possibly a spraybooth ( or maybe a independent sprayer/French polisher adjacent)

I would really value any thoughts/input that people might have I.e what would anyone want out of that kind of business, I have seen a few companies of that mould but they are few an far between
Thanks


----------



## MikeG. (20 Nov 2018)

Topjoiner":gr8sziic said:


> .......... I have seen a few companies of that mould but they are few an far between........



If I were you I would be pondering long and hard over why this might be the case, and why you would be successful with a venture like this when others have clearly determined that there isn't much demand.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2018)

... when others have clearly determined either that there isn't much demand or else the set up doesn't actually work very often?


----------



## sunnybob (20 Nov 2018)

It CAN work, but only if the rent is low enough for one or two man bands to afford to pay it.
If youre looking for top dollar return per square foot, youre barking up the wrong tree.

If youre interested yourself, and dont need everypenny, then it might work.


----------



## pcb1962 (20 Nov 2018)

Topjoiner":1r02o88r said:


> I have seen a few companies of that mould but they are few an far between



Possibly the issue of insurance could be a blocker. 
Are you going to insure yourself against injury claims from your clients as a result of using your machines? That could be very expensive if you can't verify that they've had appropriate training, and they aren't supervised. Or are they required to provide their own insurance?
I don't think it gets you off the hook these day to have a sign saying that use of the machines is at your own risk.


----------



## Topjoiner (20 Nov 2018)

Thanks for all the response's,
I'm aware that if it was a gold mine idea they would be everywhere, so wasn't expecting it to make me rich, essentially I would love for it to make enough to be self sufficient which would then give me time and a workshop to finally make what I wanted to sell!
I had thought about the insurance aspect it could be tricky, maybe I could bypass that by employing a machinist an not allowing people in machine shop? Or offer training at their own expense? As for prices it could be made affordable by grading the work spaces?
Thoughts?


----------



## Tasky (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG.":3qi43prt said:


> when others have clearly determined that there isn't much demand.


Note: Not *much*..... but clearly some. 

Might be worth seeing how it's done and what is offered by places like this: 
ThisIsYourGarage
Basically the same rental space idea, but for car enthusiasts. Includes various machines, lifts and so on. 



Topjoiner":3qi43prt said:


> I had thought about the insurance aspect it could be tricky, maybe I could bypass that by employing a machinist an not allowing people in machine shop? Or offer training at their own expense? As for prices it could be made affordable by grading the work spaces?
> Thoughts?


Depends on whether you rent a bay/workstation by the hour, or have more secured individual spaces rented by the month with tool storage, or whatever... 
You might need permanent staff supervising machine users, or something. Insurance will be required for business, though - Speak to some insurers, see what they'd require of you.


----------



## Topjoiner (20 Nov 2018)

Cheers will check it out, I did find a few different places and there was one that was very close to the vision I had in my head but on an even bigger scale called buildingbloqs, I would probably start as the machinist but as (if) the business grew would look to employ, and looked online at insurance but there is no standard precedence for this kind of thing so will need to to speak to them directly! Fun convo!


----------



## BigMonka (20 Nov 2018)

Are there any furniture school/colleges nearby? I’d imagine that every year they have a whole bunch of graduates who would want some workshop space and are used to having a fully equipped workshop - which sounds like what you’re thinking of?


----------



## Topjoiner (20 Nov 2018)

There are a couple, Hertford regional and Tottenham, both with fairly descent joinery programmes, thank you that hadn't crossed my mind that's another avenue I can pursue, I was mainly thinking of the small one/two man/woman bands that didn't normally have access to a workshop so could expand they're horizons!


----------



## mbartlett99 (21 Nov 2018)

Message Matt Estlea of youtube fame - he used to work in a similar environment. Might give you a couple of ideas. There are a couple of similar gigs going in north London, think one is in Enfield and one called the Good Life Centre (I think).


----------



## Chris152 (21 Nov 2018)

It may be worth getting in touch with Fablab, as I remember some of what they do works on similar principles to what you're describing.

http://fablabsuk.co.uk/


----------



## tomatwark (27 Nov 2018)

This an operation near me http://realwoodstudios.com/

And they do really well, however you will notice that they also sell timber.

I think the key will be having people who get on and also don't take advantage, or leave a mess for other to clear up.

Also looking at the car place I notice they have a side line as well in storage and a cafe.

I considered this in the past as I have the kit and space to do this but decided that it could well be more trouble than it was worth sorting out other peoples problems when there is a falling out.


----------

